# Australia help - organic soil



## peachii (Jun 1, 2013)

Hi there, 

A friend in Australia is wanting to do a Walsted NPtank. We're trying to find the closest thing to Miracle grow organic potting mix but the place she has found to order from doesn't carry it. There are no stores near her with any type of Scott's soil.

Looking at the Scott's Australia and the place she is ordering from, i found this - http://www.bunnings.com.au/osmocote-25l-plus-organics-potting-and-planting-mix_p2961482, would this be safe for her to use and mix with another bag of organic regular potting mix to cut the ferts down a bit? Or can she use it straight just like the MGOPM?


----------



## jonnyboy (Mar 13, 2013)

If there are going to be fish in the tank this is not safe. Anything with any type of fertilizers isn't safe for fish. Kinda defeats the purpose of 'organic' if they're throwing fertilizers in there.

Doesn't need to be a big brand company name. As long as it's organic and there aren't any chemicals added to it. And you can always 'mineralize' your dirt too. I'm in the process of doing it with MGOCPM right now. Time consuming....and I'm not a patient person....so this is really killing me lol! But from what I've read it is worth it in the end. Here's a link on how to:

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=152027


----------



## frenchie1001 (Jun 23, 2013)

i am/was in the same boat. ended up going down to the local land scaping yard and just getting plain top soil. assuming because it sits out side its atleast partly mineralized.


edit : that said i want to expermenit with some bunnings potting mix.


----------



## roadmaster (Nov 5, 2009)

Osmocote is slow release just like miracle grow Organic choice potting mix.
If you cap it with sand,gravel,plant heavily with fast grower's, any organic's,Fertz,will be taken up by the plant's as food for growth.(Is what they do)
Would wait a couple week's before placing fishes in the tank to allow for plant melt ,which often happen's when new plant's which may have been grown emmersed, go through transformation after being submerged.During this time,,the plant's may lose leaves and dying leaf matter doesn't use nutrient's/organic's like new growth leaves do. 
Once plant's have recovered,,and new growth is seen ,,then I would feel safe adding a few fish at a time.


----------



## talontsiawd (Oct 19, 2008)

If the only fertilizer in it is Osmocote, that's not problematic and many of us add this. Some have said it has harmed their livestock if it comes out of the soil (they can float up) but I have not.

I will say, although I think Miracle Grow Organic Potting Soil is a great product and tend to use it a lot (as potting soil), I have never stressed about putting any soil that doesn't claim to have a lot of added ferts in my tank. I have yet to have issues and I think it's actually more important to have a good quality potting soil for potted plants than it is for planted tanks. As long as it lacks massive amounts of sticks, is not full of perlite, and doesn't claim to be loaded up with ferts, you are probably fine. I have never tested but any soil I have used over the years that fits this category has worked fine for myself. I do tend to do a 100% water change after a few days. I do this mostly for tannins but my guess is that any fast release fertilizer will go to the water column really quickly so my bet it is gets rid of excess ferts. I also wait quite a bit to stock my dirted tanks if I have time, but have introduced fish the same day on a quick redo without issue, I still do a few hours of soaking, 100% water change, and then add fish once temp is stable.

I guess my point is, MGOPS is a good product but I really think the main reason it's popular in planted tanks is that people have tried it without issue so the next person feels a lot more comfortable than trying something else. For me, I just happen to use that product, otherwise I would go to what I have and using at least 5 different types of soil, had the same results. 

Top soil is a bit different. If it smells like manure, it's probably full of it. Some batches are 90% sticks. I find potting soil to be much more consistent, brand to brand, and is pretty telling of what is added to it.


----------



## Jnad (Aug 17, 2012)

Hello!

I think you can use almost any soil with natural ferts, i tested a small tank with soil containing 30% cow manure . It was great, it killed some shrimps at first but that was my fault putting them in to early. I am now running my daughters tank with this soil, it is great. If you are not shure what soil to use, test it out on a small tank first.

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=284722&highlight=

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=251914&highlight=

Soil is great, the only negative factor i can see is that it make a mess when replanting and it tends to color the water some.

Good luck

Jnad


----------



## dzega (Apr 22, 2013)

Jnad said:


> Hello!
> 
> I think you can use almost any soil with natural ferts, i tested a small tank with soil containing 30% cow manure


agreed. i have tried one containing chicken manure and one with horse manure. roud:


----------



## Jnad (Aug 17, 2012)

dzega said:


> agreed. i have tried one containing chicken manure and one with horse manure. roud:


Chicken manure is one of the strongest natural ferts i think.


----------

